# Ati Radeon 9700 Pro

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

ich habe meine Radeon wie in der Anleitung hier installiert (xfree86, ati-drivers emerged dann fglrxconfig)

aber leider erhalte ich immer die Fehlermeldung das DRI das Device nicht gefunden hat und keinen DRI Screen (2d geht aber halt 3d nicht) dabei ist der angebene Bus PCI:1:0:0 der welcher auch unter /porc/pci für die Grafikkarte angezeigt wird.

hat einer ne Idee woran es liegen könnte bzw. welche Informationen würden dafür noch benötigt ?

Vielen Dank.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

nach langen suchen und probieren habe ich zar vielen gefunden nur leider immer noch nicht die Lösung für mein Problem, soweit ich weis liegt es wohl irgendwie daran das entwerder MESA die ATI Treiber blockiert oder das es Probleme mit dem Framebufferdevice gibt:

hier mail die Ausgabe von fglrxinfo

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

```

und hier von dmesg

```
es)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1463.08 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 4800.51 BogoMIPS

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU#1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (9551.87 BogoMIPS).

cpu_sibling_map[0] = 1

cpu_sibling_map[1] = 0

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2405.0162 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 200.0430 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbca0, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[C] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:03:08[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:03:08[B] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:03:08[C] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 0FF 0F  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=325.00 Mhz, System=310.00 MHz

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: ATI Radeon ND  SDR SGRAM 128 MB

vesafb: abort, cannot reserve video memory at 0xe0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf980e000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x24, linelength=3840, pages=33

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:573e

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (54 C)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.2.30.1-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.12 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 2) at 0000:03:06.0, irq: 22, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf2200000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffdb [init]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom: model=61314, tuner=Philips FI1216 MK2 (5), radio=no

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

msp34xx: init: chip=MSP3410D-B4 +nicam +simple

msp3410: daemon started

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)) by bt878 #0 [sw]

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1712, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.01

ata_piix: combined mode detected

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors (lba48)

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[f2104000-f21047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem fa864000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000bc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.7

capi20: Rev 1.1.2.4: started up with major 68 (no middleware)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49375 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Brooktree Bt878 at 0xf2201000, irq 22

  #1: Intel ICH5 at 0xf2302000, irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Software Suspend has malfunctioning SMP support. Disabled :(

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: sda7: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 130073

EXT3-fs: sda7: 1 orphan inode deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00508d0000f082e9]

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Adding 522072k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value

e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

kann da vielleicht jemand den Fehler erkennen ?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

ich denke ich habe jetzt die Ursache gefunden,

wenn ich fgl_grxgears ausführen will kommt immer die Fehlermeldung das das er die fbconfig nicht gefunden hat, 

ich nehme an es ist die Konfiguration für das Framebufferdevice

daher würde ich jetzt folgendes machen

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make menuconfig

//und dort die Radoentreiber aus dem Framebufferdevice entfernen

make && make modules_install

cp bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.5

reboot
```

ist das soweit ok ?, oder ist da nen Fehler drin bzw. muss ich noch irgendwas beachten wenn der Kernel neu erstellt wird, bzw muss jetzt noch was anderes neu erstellt werden ?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so ich habs hinbekommen, es lag daran das im Kernel die Radeon module für dri integriert waren,

habe diese rausgenommen und den Kernel neu kompiliert und siehe da,

3700 fps, das ist doch ein schöner Wert.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## dopehat

hey wenn deine radeon 9700pro läuft, dann kannst mir ja auch mal sagen wie das du gemacht hast!

wenn ich fglrxinfo mach kommt sowas wie no screen device, wenn du das schon mal hattest dann sag doch mal wie du das weg bekommen hast!

hab im kernel auch keine radeon module drin und nur bei agpgart die nforce treiber drin(wg. nforce board!!)

aus dem howto werd ich auch nicht schlau, hoffe du hast nen plan wie das geht!!

bis denn dann

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

hm eigentlich ist das HowTo schon ganz gut,

also,

im Kernel habe ich agpgart als Modul [M] angeclickt.sowie such den chipsatztreiber.

DRI ist nicht aktiviert

dann muss noch rtc und mttr aktiviert sein.

dann kernel kompilieren. und installieren

in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

noch 

```

agpgart

intel_agp

fglrx

```

rein

jetzt einmal rebooten.

dann die ati-driver emergen

dann

opengl-update ati

ausführen

jetzt noch die ati-drivers-extras emergen

dann einmal fglrxconfig ausführen 

und das wars

zumindest bei mir.

wenn du jetzt glxgears ausführst solltest Du so ca. 3700 FPS haben. (mit den 3.7 Treibern unter ~x86 komme ich auf 38 / 39

wie mache leute mit kleineren gforce karten auf 10000 FPS und mehr kommen weis ich nicht

fgl_glxgears verwendest habe ich mit den 3.7 Treibern 700 FPS gegen über 500 

naja, ein game zum testen wie gut die echte Performace ist habe ich nicht.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## dopehat

hab keine ahnung was rtc und mttr sein sollen, wo stellt man das ein und als modul oder fest?

----------

## dopehat

also habs gemacht und ich denke das es funktioniert hat kannst ja mal mei glxgears output sehen und mir sagen obs gut ist!

```

dopehat@steamgear dopehat $ glxgears

456 frames in 5.0 seconds = 91.200 FPS

374 frames in 5.0 seconds = 74.800 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.000 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

500 frames in 6.0 seconds = 83.333 FPS

500 frames in 6.0 seconds = 83.333 FPS

500 frames in 6.0 seconds = 83.333 FPS

```

und wie ist das??

fg

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

sorry hatte das gestern ganz vergessen, 

hm das sieht mir aber nicht nach einer Radeon aus, da sollten schon 3000 FPS raus kommen,

mach mal glxinfo ?

mfg Gabriel

----------

## dopehat

```
dopehat@steamgear dopehat $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

```

und nu??hab ich nu dri oder nich? ist ne radeon90700pro im kasten

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

nö, siehe :

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: No 

 

 *Quote:*   

> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
> 
> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4 

 

scheint als wenn im Kernel noch ein Treiber aktiviert ist, 

dri muss mit samt allen Treibern im Kernel deselctiert sein, zur not einmal

```
make clean
```

ausfürhen bevor der kernel dann neu übersetzt wird.

und danach die punkte wie oben.

mfg Gabriel

----------

